# Allen Creek WMA is History



## BowhuntingPreacher (Jul 8, 2009)

Just spoke with the Gainesville DNR office to quell rumors that were going around that the WMA was closing. Well, the worst is true. It will not be open for the coming season or any more at all for that matter. All we have now are the memories. It was a great WMA. Makes the bird I took there on May 9 even more special to me.

We are losing ground fast. Scary.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh well...


----------



## Wetzel (Jul 8, 2009)

That's to bad.

The way Gainesville has grown, the only thing that is surprising is that it didn't close sooner.

What's the plans for the land?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 8, 2009)

From what I have read in the proposed regulations there is also not gonna be any more hunting on Don Carter SP either. To much growth in a area is a bad thing.............. In ten years there won't be anywhere left to hunt............


----------



## NoOne (Jul 8, 2009)

There wouldn't be a growth problem if the state would do its job and deport all the stinking illegals.


----------



## BowhuntingPreacher (Jul 8, 2009)

See you in the mtns. this year boys.
Got my stands out today.
Pretty sad feeling walking those hills for the last time.


----------



## turkeys101 (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Jul 12, 2009)

I really hate to hear this. I personally never saw a big deer there, but a good many deer in general. It gets a bad rap overall, but I really enjoyed hunting it with success. We killed a couple off it last year and I was looking forward to it this year. Man that sucks.


----------



## BowhuntingPreacher (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, it aint cool. Most guys said there were no turkeys there. There were mornings that I heard 6-8 birds gobble. I could write a book on my positive turkey experiences there. 

Ne Ga. bowhunters have absolutely lost thier rears this week with Allen Creek and Don Carter closing. 

Good Luck to all you bowhunters out there this season.

We will hunt on!!!!!


----------



## DEERFU (Jul 15, 2009)

Come on down to cedar creek and onf! We need some more hunters that speak english


----------



## toddboucher (Jul 15, 2009)

Is don carter gone this year, I just spent many hours today scouting. If the state park is gone that means no public hunting in hall county.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 15, 2009)

toddboucher said:


> Is don carter gone this year, I just spent many hours today scouting. If the state park is gone that means no public hunting in hall county.



I read that in the proposed regulations........... I don't know for sure?? I'll look and see if I can find where it said that....


----------



## BowhuntingPreacher (Jul 15, 2009)

From what I understand its gone. The DNR office in Gainesville said they have turned it over to the state park system for the coming season. 

Doubt they will set anything up. Maybe well get lucky.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 15, 2009)

BowhuntingPreacher said:


> From what I understand its gone. The DNR office in Gainesville said they have turned it over to the state park system for the coming season.
> 
> Doubt they will set anything up. Maybe well get lucky.



My wife works within the Parks system. I spoke with her boss the other day and he said they were planning on cutting the road system in next year. I then ask him why would the state spend a load of money doing that when they were laying folks off left and right. Also there is a CHUNK of land that DNR bought back 8-10 years ago in White County that could be hunted with archery equipment if they would just do it.......... Buck Shoals State Park. It has been locked up tight and our tax money paid for the place. Seems to me that we could get some kind of use out of it.....................


----------



## acousticpain (Jul 15, 2009)

This sucks! I shot 3 deer out of Allen Creek last year. I loved that place. As for the turkeys it had plenty. I guess the people that said they weren't there watch too much t.v and just expect them to come running as soon as you hit the slate! Our system just ticks me off!


----------



## BowhuntingPreacher (Jul 15, 2009)

acousticpain said:


> This sucks! I shot 3 deer out of Allen Creek last year. I loved that place. As for the turkeys it had plenty. I guess the people that said they weren't there watch too much t.v and just expect them to come running as soon as you hit the slate! Our system just ticks me off!




Yeah. I heard more turkeys on Allen Creek than most private tracts!!!. Our government is failing us miserably. We better get together with one voice or we aint got a chance in the coming days.


----------



## NtheEye (Jul 29, 2009)

*No Allen Creek or Don Carter In New Regs Book*

I picked up the new regs book at Schulers yesterday and when I saw no Allen Creek or Don Carter my stomach started to turn. It's a shame to lose two great public land tracts. I turkey hunted Don Carter hard last year and there were birds everywhere and the deer sign had me counting down to opening day. Allen Creek was my afternoon go to I could get there quick after work. 

What a shame.


----------



## BowhuntingPreacher (Jul 29, 2009)

NtheEye said:


> I picked up the new regs book at Schulers yesterday and when I saw no Allen Creek or Don Carter my stomach started to turn. It's a shame to lose two great public land tracts. I turkey hunted Don Carter hard last year and there were birds everywhere and the deer sign had me counting down to opening day. Allen Creek was my afternoon go to I could get there quick after work.
> 
> What a shame.



I feel your pain. Lots of great memories for me from Allen Creek. Good Luck this year to ya.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 29, 2009)

Who actually owns Allen Creek and how many acres?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 30, 2009)

Gaswamp said:


> Who actually owns Allen Creek and how many acres?



I'm almost positive it is the City of Gainesville..... acres???


----------



## David C. (Jul 30, 2009)

Unicoidawg said:


> I'm almost positive it is the City of Gainesville..... acres???



It was 1600 acres. I liked Allen Creek, I used to live about 5 miles from there, lots of deer and turkey... Disappointed to hear the bad news.


----------

